# Ouseburn Coffee Company - Newcastle



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Jesmond actually Small micro roastery that's been up and running for around two and a half years. They've opened this enterprise a few months ago. Boasting a wonderful La Marzocco Linea PB paired with an EK43 so no corner cutting when it comes to coffee excellence. Was in a hurry so not able to check on espresso and pour over so went for V60 using their Burundi Rugabo which Jamie assured me had bags of berry fruit and dark chocolate notes. V60 was perfectly prepared - liked the way Jamie took a spoonful to check all was well with the extraction. If you're in the area - thoroughly recommend - great coffee - great food too. Apologies for the pictures but I was in a tearing hurry.









This roastery might be worth considering for LSOL??


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I tried them for dsol and they strung me along then ignored emails. I have had their coffee from the roasters on the Ouseburn a few times.......crap each time but different ships, different captains


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Crap or just not to YOUR taste mr Kidd

how about didn't suit my palate or I prefer something a little bolder and darker....


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> Crap or just not to YOUR taste mr Kidd
> 
> how about didn't suit my palate or I prefer something a little bolder and darker....


Would you say Starbucks or Lavazza is crap? Or they just need to find the right palate for their beans?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

jeebsy said:


> Would you say Starbucks or Lavazza is crap? Or they just need to find the right palate for their beans?


I might say there were stale ....

I might say there are better fresher examples of a darker roasted bean , if that's your thing ,,

I've had a few darker roasts this year , that are great examples of what other people like . I've either not commented on them ( as I know they aren't to my tastes ) or said they aren't the thing for me .

I haven't called em crap out of respect to the fact that the roaster aims for something I'm not into . I accept that and move on to something I do like ,

Calling something crap suggests that the roast might be at fault or the don't know what there doing....

This might be the case for all I know admittedly but hey


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

If I had meant they were not to my taste I would have said so! I said they were crap!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

dfk41 said:


> If I had meant they were not to my taste I would have said so! I said they were crap!


Are you the guy that bought the LSOL and threw it in the bin ?


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Nope.... They were crap because the ones I bought I suspect had been re bagged as they were roasted 2 weeks prior and were stale. Even with imagination they were awful!


----------

